# Anyone use AWF by Actsoft?



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

this is basically a company that you pay a set monthly fee to and they they provide software and for you to build your own forms to be filled out digitally on smart phones.

www.actsoft.com

I am thinking this would be great for both plowing and summer maintenance where daily log sheets from vehicle checks to site visit check lists could be filled out.

Anyone used them before or anything similar that maybe isn't as expensive?


----------



## JDT (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking for something like this as well. It looks nice, but I didn't see the cost? How much is this?


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

I've used Maintain IT, It's job tracking and MTO paperwork software for Landscape/snow removal. Mitchell developed it for themselves but started licensing it out through the developer. It's for Palm OS tho. It was made by a company in Waterloo and I've been desperately trying to find it so I can see about getting it ported over to android. But I can't seem to find the company that made it. They must have gone under. 

I also know of a company in Waterloo that is currently developing a full software suite for android phones/tablets that will do essentially the same thing. I just don't want to support it because it's a joint venture with another company I don't want to support.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

From my basic research its about $15 per month per phone. Its not that expensive but it adds up quickly. But the more I look at it there are endless amounts of forms you could build and tracking it makes it so easy to both keep track of employee's and jobs that are being done. I am thinking it could be used for, 
- Daily Truck Inspections
- Site inspections forms
- Daily lawn maintenance 
- Winter Plowing Logs
- Mileage for personal use trucks
- Gas Log books
- Weekly vehicle Maintenance logs
- ect. 

it would almost pay for itself in saved paper/ink....hahaha


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We have met with Bruce and his dad a few times and will be trying it out this spring. My only want for it is auto payroll. Where it starts the clock and stops the clock as soon as it leaves the geocached area.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

That would be really nice. How accurate is the gps location? For snow we have a few account right accross the street, would it record that? For those summer sites where the truck doesn't even move, but you may have done a couple sites.

We have looked at gps with other companies but that has been the drawback for us.


----------



## JDT (Nov 16, 2008)

$15/ month isn't a bad price I don't think... but it makes you think, is pen & paper really that bad? HAHA....


----------

